

Show HN: Bookmarking and note taking web-app focused on keyboard shortcuts - davidjairala

Hi all,<p>I wanted your opinion on this quick project I threw together over the past couple of days.  It's the typical bookmarking and note-taking web-app, but with a strong focus on keyboard shortcuts, since I love them in Gmail, Reddit (with the Reddit Enhancement Suite), etc.<p>It also syncs with your Dropbox account if you want it to, so you can keep your bookmarks and notes with you on all your devices and modify them wherever you are.<p>You can also import bookmarks from Delicious.  More  importing options coming soon.<p>There's public and private RSS feeds for your notes and bookmarks, an easy to use API which probably needs work and isn't very secure at the moment, bookmarklets, and a very simple HTML scraper so you can even view a bookmark's content right within the app, and much more!<p>http://jabjot.com/<p>List of shortcuts:<p>http://jabjot.com/tools#tools_shortcuts<p>Tools:<p>http://jabjot.com/tools<p>PS: I know the design is godawful, will revisit it soon!
PPS: Gonna probably open source the code in the following days.
======
davidjairala
Forgot to mention the technical aspects:

* Language: Python

* Framework: Flask

* Webserver: Apache

* Data: MongoDB

